# Sismometro Amador



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Mai 2012 às 01:43)

Boas.

Como quase Geógrafo sempre gostei da área Física da Geografia, e dentro desta, concretamente da Geológica / Geomorfologica. 

Este projecto de construção de um sismometro não está de modo algum longe deste meu gosto, principalmente pelo poder de poder observar a dinâmica da Terra em plena actividade, esta que altera todo o aspecto do nosso planeta ao longo de milhões de anos. 

O meu grande impulsionador foi o fablept, com a criação do sismómetro dele, que com as publicações do projecto dele no nosso Forum me suscitaram curiosidade e ainda lhe perguntei como se poderia elaborar esta engenhoca.

Mas isto com a universidade não resta muito tempo, e nunca mais me mexia, o facto do fablept ter necessitado de umas peças levou a que eu avançasse.

Pois bem, foi seguir os conselhos e indicações dele, mandar vir o material necessário, (não todo ainda, o principal é emprestado), chegar, montar o sistema electrónico com base num Arduino, uma breadbord e simples cabos de rede descarnados. 
Instalar o software necessário e...

Até agora o resultado é o seguinte:










A imagem da plot já é a mais actual, com as ultimas "afinações". 

Mas com muito a melhorar, pois os dados ainda estão muito longe do que se quer....

Entretanto vou actualizando...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mai 2012 às 21:16)

Eu sempre quis ter uma, há alguns domésticos no ebay (por exemplo) mas são um bocado caros. Mas um dia terei um 

Mas, bom tópico e experiência


----------



## fablept (18 Mai 2012 às 16:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu sempre quis ter uma, há alguns domésticos no ebay (por exemplo) mas são um bocado caros. Mas um dia terei um
> 
> Mas, bom tópico e experiência



Um dos canais do meu circuito electrónico é baseado nesse sistema, mas não obtive bons resultados, inclusive várias pessoas criticam esse sistema vendido no Ebay. É um geofono de 4.5Hz, pelo que o sujeito disse-me o ano passado, ele compra os geofonos num fabricante chinês..ainda hei-de perguntar por preços.

O sistema que uso é basicamente aquele que o Gil_Algarvio usa, não é de longe o melhor, mas pelo preço (com umas samples) e simplicidade, não se consegue melhor   E se quiserem fazer algo ainda mais económico, fazem um sensor (ex Lehman). O meu geofono de 1Hz foi uma relíquia que encontrei na net, já tem 15 anos e acredito que já tenha alguns problemas, mas valeu bem o investimento!

Acho que o geofono que emprestei ao Gil_Algarvio não se encontra nas melhores condições, mas estamos investigando para descobrir qual pode ser o problema.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Set 2012 às 18:27)

Boas, algum tempo passou desde que comecei este projecto caseiro!!

Hoje deixo já alguns resultados e espero dentro de algum tempo estar bem melhor! hehe

O meu grande mestre a ajudante foi e continua a ser o fablept, pois ele está fortemente batido nesta matéria e é um crânio, eu ainda ou um novato nisto mas está a melhorar!

O geogono é de 10 Hz, por isso apenas tenho capacidade para registar sismos locais ou regionais se foram de alguma magnitude. Ainda não tenho o meu próprio geofono, não é um "brinquedo" fácil de comprar e encontrar. 

Deste que tenho o sistema a trabalhar a 24 sobre 24 horas já registei pequenos eventos locais, O primeiro registo:

Registo de 04-08-2012 - M 2.2 - STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR - 12.03.00 UTC




Link do CSEM:http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=280598

A Plot Online temporária está em:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tu56e334sffi22y/Gil_Al.png
É necessário actualizar a página para actualizar as leituras. Está em tempo real com um atraso de 2 minutos.


----------



## fablept (1 Set 2012 às 22:03)

Parabens pelo teu primeiro registo, foi uma luta e tanto para ter isso a funcionar correctamente, mas já está tudo ok!

O geofono de 10hz é capaz de registar razoavelmente até 2/3Hz, abaixo disso só mesmo movimentos muito fortes. Esse geofono na crise sísmica de El Hierro é que estava no seu habitat natural, com sismos de frequências altas..mas pelo preço que o sistema custou, melhor é dificil!

Provavelmente a primeira estação sísmica pessoal em Portugal Continental


----------



## fablept (12 Dez 2012 às 17:47)

Registaste um sismo hoje? 






Aquele pico amontoado às 16.45/8h tem tudo aspecto de ser o sismo Ml2.8 de Albufeira..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Dez 2012 às 19:47)

É verdade, hoje registei o "melhor" sismo deste que tenho este projeto a funcionar!!

Fica aqui a imagem de registo:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Dez 2012 às 23:04)

E mais um excelente registo acabado de ocorrer.
Magnitude de 2.6 a ~75km a Sul da minha estação!! 





Magnitude	ML 2.6
Region	STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time	2012-12-15 22:37:51.0 UTC
Location	36.53 N ; 7.27 W
Depth	3 km
Distances	282 km NW Rabat (pop 1,655,753 ; local time 22:37:51.0 2012-12-15)
85 km S Huelva (pop 144,174 ; local time 23:37:51.0 2012-12-15)
73 km SE Tavira (pop 13,871 ; local time 22:37:51.0 2012-12-15)
72 km SE Luz (pop 3,627 ; local time 22:37:51.0 2012-12-15)
(Fonte informação: http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=297205#summary)


----------



## fablept (16 Dez 2012 às 22:41)

Até dá gosto de ver esse registo 

A distancia/hora, é em função da colocação manual do inicio da onda P e S..mas acho que tb tens o mesmo problema do que eu, um atraso de 1/2 segundos no AmaSeis.

Aplica um filtro no helicorder do AmaSeis, para ver se retira algum ruído do plot.
-High Pass Filter - 1s
-Low Pass Filter - 0.2s


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jan 2013 às 22:52)

Mais um belo exemplar do meu sistema!!!

Magnitude de 2.9 pelo CSEM ou de 3.1 pelo IPMA 
Hoje (13-01-2013 - 19:04h)

Aproximadamente a 65km a SE de Vila Real de Santo António









(está a "puxar" um pouco para as frequências negativas por mistério, hehe)


----------



## fablept (14 Jan 2013 às 14:52)

Esse geofono de 10Hz supreende-me  Um de 4.5Hz era perfeito, mas o problema está em arranjar uma boa amplificação, pois os geofonos de 4.5Hz que se encontra em segunda mão, tem um output muito pequeno..nem a 23bits com amplificação interna a 16x com os adc´s que usamos consegue-se bons resultados.

Sobre a onda S estar a puxar para valores negativos, se aplicares um high pass filter a 1Hz o problema não fica resolvido?


----------



## fablept (18 Jan 2013 às 18:15)

Boas Gil.

Houve ontem um sismo de Ml2.1 +-10km da tua estação..tinhas a estação online?

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=301309


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Jan 2013 às 19:26)

fablept disse:


> Boas Gil.
> 
> Houve ontem um sismo de Ml2.1 +-10km da tua estação..tinhas a estação online?
> 
> http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=301309



Tinha sim, mas entretanto está off devido ao estado do tempo. Ainda não recolhi os dados, embora ao ter verificado me tinha parecido que tenham ficado com boa qualidade, devido àquela pequena avaria..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2013 às 18:35)

( registo referido ontem não ficou em condições) 

No entanto hoje compensou:


Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Magnitude ML 3.8
> Region PORTUGAL
> Date time 2013-01-19 17:53:29.0 UTC
> Location 37.34 N ; 8.74 W
> ...


----------



## fablept (19 Jan 2013 às 18:54)

Mais um bom registo! 

Quase 10mnts de registares esse sismo, tb registei um Ml3.3 nos Açores.

No WinQuake convem usares as tabelas regionais para o cálculo de distância e tempos. Basta clicar em "Tables", escolher "Regional" e seleccionar a profundidade do sismo.


----------



## Gnomo (20 Jan 2013 às 22:40)

Fablept, podias tirar fotos de como está montada a tua estação? Tens isso em casa?

Cumps.


----------



## fablept (20 Jan 2013 às 23:00)

Deixo aqui o que consegui recuperar do teu registo @Gil do sismo Ml2.1km. 

O problema do ruído que tinhas naquele dia estava na faixa de 3.5Hz~4.5Hz..o que fiz foi aplicar um filtro High Pass a 9Hz com 6 poles para retirar a maioria do ruído, felizmente o registo do sismo praticamente não foi afectado, o geofono registou as ondas desse sismo numa frequência maior que 5Hz, o que bate certo com os dados do sismo dados no site EMSC, a onda Sg foi registada na estaçao sísmica a 30km do epicentro com um período de 0.1segundos (10Hz). A amplitude da onda Ps diminui um pouco, pois o período dessa onda deve ter sido maior que 0.1s.









@Gnomo, podes encontrar algumas fotos, aqui. Tenho o sensor instalado num anexo da minha casa, mas como vivo numa cidade, tenho imenso ruído durante o dia.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jan 2013 às 23:04)

fablept disse:


> Deixo aqui o que consegui recuperar do sismo Ml2.1km.
> 
> O problema do ruído que tinhas naquele dia estava na faixa de 3.5Hz~4.5Hz..o que fiz foi aplicar um filtro High Pass a 9Hz com 6 poles para retirar a maioria do ruído, felizmente o registo do sismo praticamente não foi afectado, o geofono registou as ondas desse sismo numa frequência maior que 5Hz, o que bate certo com os dados do sismo dados no site EMSC, a onda Sg foi registada na estaçao sísmica a 30km do epicentro com um período de 0.1segundos (10Hz). A amplitude da onda Ps diminui um pouco, pois o período dessa onda deve ter sido maior que 0.1s.



Muito Obrigado fablept!!! 
Eu nesses campos de análise ainda estou muito fresco...
Pelo menos o registo não foi afectado e acabou por ser também um bom registo.


----------



## Gnomo (20 Jan 2013 às 23:23)

Só mais uma pequena perguntinha, qual é o modelo do seu geofono, é razoavelmente bom??


----------



## fablept (20 Jan 2013 às 23:50)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Muito Obrigado fablept!!!
> Eu nesses campos de análise ainda estou muito fresco...
> Pelo menos o registo não foi afectado e acabou por ser também um bom registo.



Não costumo olhar para sismos no continente, mas acho a frequência do sismo um pouco alta...maioria dos sismos que registo é entre 2~5Hz, nunca tive um a rondar os 10Hz.

Tens instalado o geofono num local muito sossegado! O meu é só ruído..

Sobre o geofono de 4.5Hz, vou contactar um fabricante chinês na próxima semana a perguntar preços.



Gnomo disse:


> Só mais uma pequena perguntinha, qual é o modelo do seu geofono, é razoavelmente bom??



O geofono que uso é um Mark Products L4 1Hz, fabricado em 1996.
http://www.sercel.com/Products/land/sensors/seismometers.php, acho que custam novos (apenas 1) entre 1000€ e 1500€, arranjei este usado no Ebay..

Se é bom? Regista sismos Mas hoje em dia há sensores melhores do que este (preços >5000€?). O IPMA ainda usa destes sensores L4 (versão de 2Hz) nos Açores..
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/redes/
Mas valeu a pena a aquisição, antes usava de 4.5Hz e apenas conseguia registar até +-0.5Hz, com este sensor de 1Hz consigo registar as ondas de superfície de grandes sismos (0.05Hz) (Exemplo Alaska 05/01/2013).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Jan 2013 às 00:00)

fablept disse:


> Não costumo olhar para sismos no continente, mas acho a frequência do sismo um pouco alta...maioria dos sismos que registo é entre 2~5Hz, nunca tive um a rondar os 10Hz.
> 
> Tens instalado o geofono num local muito sossegado! O meu é só ruído..
> 
> Sobre o geofono de 4.5Hz, vou contactar um fabricante chinês na próxima semana a perguntar preços.



Sim sim, é zona rural e está numa zona da habitação muito sossegada, só sofre perturbações quando alguém lá vai, com uma máquina de lavar roupa (que mesmo assim ainda está a uns 15 metros) e quando há lavoura do terreno com o tractor. 

Excelente, então quando tiveres preços diz-me!!  
(assim depois posso devolver este geofono ao dono) hehe


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Abr 2014 às 23:18)

> Aviso de Sismo no Continente 21-04-2014 18:40
> 
> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 21-04-2014 pelas 18:40 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.2 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 40 km a Sudeste de Olhão.
> 
> ...



Não senti o sismo e por não estar durante a tarde na net só agora me apercebi que tal ocorreu, pelo menos ficou registado no meu sistema.
Avanço com os registos do meu sistema:


----------



## fablept (29 Abr 2014 às 00:32)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não senti o sismo e por não estar durante a tarde na net só agora me apercebi que tal ocorreu, pelo menos ficou registado no meu sistema.
> Avanço com os registos do meu sistema:



Bom registo 

A maioria dos sismometros modernos são baseados em geofones de 10Hz como o teu, mas estendem o período do sensor através de electrónica (muitas vezes utilizando o método Lippmann, o prazo da patente acabou à uns anos, o que não falta agora são empresas a venderem sismometros utilizando a base desse método) de 10Hz para a casa de 5/10 segundos (0.5Hz/0.01Hz).
Às vezes no Ebay consegue-se bons sensores a preços bem bons, com um geófono de 4.5Hz irás registar muito melhor sismos locais/regionais e começas a registar ondas P de eventos telesísmicos. O verão passado estive quase a licitar num Guralp (3 componentes) que a Universidade do Alasca estava a vender.. foi vendido por um preço irrisório de 150€. E o digitalizador foi vendido por 200€, ou seja, por 350€ ficava com equipamento de topo que até em Portugal só existem meia dúzia desses equipamentos. Vou arrepender-me para o resto da vida

No sismo ao largo da Califórnia de magnitude 6.8 à cerca de 2 meses, consegui registar as ondas de superfície de maior amplitude com um geofone de 4.5Hz (velhinho, com 30 anos de vida), com este geofone era raro registar ondas P de eventos de grande magnitude e mesmo assim consegui registar as ondas de superfície..

Frequência natural do sensor - 4.5Hz
Ondas P - 0.8~1Hz
Ondas de Superfície - 0.05Hz


----------

